# eating first eggs



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I got another first egg from one of my girls today. I was showing it to my wife and one of my daughters who happened to be visiting and she said I should throw it away that you weren't supposed to eat the first eggs of a young chicken. I am no expert but I have never heard this. It's too late anyway because I have been eating the others' first eggs and plan to eat this one as well. Anyone else ever heard this?


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

broncorckcrwlr said:


> I got another first egg from one of my girls today. I was showing it to my wife and one of my daughters who happened to be visiting and she said I should throw it away that you weren't supposed to eat the first eggs of a young chicken. I am no expert but I have never heard this. It's too late anyway because I have been eating the others' first eggs and plan to eat this one as well. Anyone else ever heard this?


I sure hope not because I are every one of my hens first eggs.


----------



## LeonardoDiCaprio (Nov 18, 2013)

Great sharing...!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I ate all my chicken's first eggs. Still alive and well. So are my chickens.


----------



## deanjhon530 (May 22, 2013)

LeonardoDiCaprio said:


> Great sharing...!


___________________________________
www.nutribulletrecipes.org


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I ate all the eggs from the beginning. So I do not where your daughter got the at idea from..


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I've heard the first egg story but it's nonsense. There's nothing different from a food perspective about any fresh eggs. 
One should refrain from the desire to incubate pullet eggs however. Not enough space or nutrition.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

It is said not to set the 1st few eggs, but they sure do taste good.


----------

